
A Microscopically Sized Wasp: Megaphragma Mymaripenne - scottie_m
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megaphragma_mymaripenne
======
imtringued
Here is a far more interesting thrips egg parasite than megaphragma
mymaripenne.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adactylidium](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adactylidium)

